# Heroische Bundesnetzagentur STOPPT 0137-Abzocke durch radikale Maßnahme



## Aka-Aka (29 April 2008)

BNetzA-Pressemeldung
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/Bundesnetzagentur-geht-gegen-Telefon-Spammer-vor--/meldung/107203



> Die Bundesnetzagentur *greift erneut* in einem besonders   drastischen Fall von Telefon-Spam *durch*. Sie hat in der letzten   Woche die Abschaltung unten stehender (0)137er Rufnummern wegen   Rufnummern-Spam angeordnet und die Rechnungslegung und   Inkassierung für Verbindungen zu diesen Rufnummern untersagt.


:thumb: Kuuurthi Kuuurthi Kuuuurthi :respekt:


> Matthias Kurth, Präsident der Bundesnetzagentur,   erklärt hierzu: "Dies ist der effektivste Weg, diese Form der   missbräuchlichen Nummernutzung wirtschaftlich unattraktiv zu   machen und damit schließlich Spam einzudämmen."


Rrrrroooooaaaaaarrrrrrr
Was ein Löwe, was eine schlagkräftige Truppe. Ich muß mich jahrelang in meiner Einschätzung getäuscht haben. Mea maxima culpa.


----------



## Heiko (29 April 2008)

*AW: Heroische Bundesnetzagentur STOPPT 0137-Abzocke durch radikale Maßnahme*

Eigentlich hat er ja Recht.
Nur ist unser System eben zu schwerfällig, schnell zu reagieren. Ich stell mir da immer so nen dicken roten Knopf vor...


----------



## Aka-Aka (29 April 2008)

*AW: Heroische Bundesnetzagentur STOPPT 0137-Abzocke durch radikale Maßnahme*

Nein. Er hat nicht einmal eigentlich Recht. 0137-Abzocke, noch viel übler als das hier, war jahrelang die Lizenz zum Gelddrucken und man hat tatenärmst zugeschaut. Alles, was bei einem durchschnittlich informierten Bürger bis hin zu einem durchschnittlich informierten MdB den Eindruck erweckt, Abzocke per Telefon sei durch die BnetzA wirksam einzudämmen, ist irreführend.
Letztes Beispiel: Tastendruck-Weiterleitung. Hat jemand mal die BnetzA gefragt, ob überhaupt für alle betroffenen 0900er ein Rechnungslegungs- und Inkassoverbot verhängt worden ist? Ob also faktisch nicht unter den Augen der Behörde Leute abgezockt wurden, ohne dass es ihnen "ermöglicht (wurde), die Entgelte hierfür nicht zu bezahlen"? Ganz zu schweigen davon, dass es keinerlei empirische Aussagen dazu gibt, wie viel % der Leute *trotz* eines Rechnungslegungs- und Inkassoverbots gezahlt haben. Das hat die BnetzA doch gar nicht im Griff. Es klingt halt prima - und das reicht offenbar, um - ergänzt durch regelmäßige "Erfolgsmeldungen" - das Bild von der wirksamen Behörde aufrecht zu erhalten. 
edit:
Man lese auch das
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/foren/S-Heise-am-Rand-der-Naivitaet/forum-135857/msg-14765146/read/
(ist aber offtopic)

War ich neulich bei unserem MdB in München. "Ja, den Herrn Kurth, den kenn ich persönlich. Ich hatte da auch mal ein paar Hundert Euro Gebühren. Aber der Matthias, der hat das geregelt. Die Firma wurde platt gemacht, die gibt's nicht mehr"

So schwärmt er, der MdB. Und ich hatte nachher Blut im Mund vom auf-die-Zunge-beissen.

Was hat die Bundesnetzagentur im Verbraucherschutz jemals gut gemacht? Die Dialer erledigt? Dass ich nicht lache...


----------



## Heiko (29 April 2008)

*AW: Heroische Bundesnetzagentur STOPPT 0137-Abzocke durch radikale Maßnahme*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Nein. Er hat nicht einmal eigentlich Recht. 0137-Abzocke, noch viel übler als das hier, war jahrelang die Lizenz zum Gelddrucken und man hat tatenärmst zugeschaut.


Die Frage im Amt ist halt nicht zuletzt, was die Politik will...


----------



## Aka-Aka (29 April 2008)

*AW: Heroische Bundesnetzagentur STOPPT 0137-Abzocke durch radikale Maßnahme*

Aber dann ist die BnetzA halt die "Vertreterin der Politik" und die unerträglich verzerrte "Erfolgsbilanz" trägt dazu bei, dass die Seehofers der Republik weiterhin schlummern können. "Passt doch alles" - haha.
Statt dass Kurth hergeht und deutlich macht, was man brauchen würde: Rufnummernvergabeverbot für unzuverlässige Anbieter, um nur eine Maßnahme zu nennen, die über Nacht aus Wattestäbchen wenigstens Mistgabeln machen würde im Kampf gegen innovative organisierte High-Tech-Kriminalität.


----------



## Aka-Aka (29 April 2008)

*AW: Heroische Bundesnetzagentur STOPPT 0137-Abzocke durch radikale Maßnahme*

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/fore...rgehen-sollte/forum-136463/msg-14819517/read/


> Bei Mißbrauch sperrt die BNA die Nummer, spricht ein Inkassoverbot
> aus und belegt DEN HAUPTMIETER der Nummer mit einem saftigen Bußgeld.
> 
> Hauptmieter ist die Firma, die direkt der BNA bekannt ist, weil die
> ...



PS: Schau mal nach UK: Hier sind alle Massnahmen der dortigen Regulierer, nur nach dem Suchbegriff "prize claim line" (den es noch in diversen anderen Schreibweisen gibt)
http://www.phonepayplus.org.uk/cons...ze+claim+line&SpLookup=Search&Keywords=&cmd=2
(prize line)
http://www.phonepayplus.org.uk/cons...ST=Prize+line&SpLookup=Search&Keywords=&cmd=2

100.000 Pfund Strafe und eine 18monatige Sperre z.B. *bei sechs Beschwerden*!
(Dazu kommt, dass man in UK die Namen der Bösewichter und ihrer "unfreiwilligen" Helfer im Klartext lesen kann. Wenn eine Firma da öfter auftaucht, kann es schon passieren, dass ein Parlamentarier im Unterhaus fragt "Warum in Gottes Namen bekommt diese Firma überhaupt noch Mehrwertnummern zugeteilt?") 

Und trotzdem ist der Ruf der Behörde in UK nicht gut. Dazu tragen auch die kritischen Fragen der Medien *und der Parlamentarier* bei.


----------



## Antiscammer (30 April 2008)

*AW: Heroische Bundesnetzagentur STOPPT 0137-Abzocke durch radikale Maßnahme*

Und in U.K. dürfen *Namen genannt* werden.

In diesem unserem Land kann man das selbstverständlich auch. :scherzkeks:
Und man hat dann drei Tage später die Abmahnung vom Anwalt im Briefkasten zappeln. Mit kleiner Kostennote zur geflissentlichen Begleichung.
Das deutsche Persönlichkeitsrecht schützt in erster Linie die Abzocker und Gangster.

Und während ein schottischer Parlamentarier im britischen Unterhaus mal gesagt hat: "It seems hard to suggest that the world would be a worse place if we did not have premium rate telephone numbers...", verneigen sich unsere deutschen schwiemeligen Damen und Herren Abgeordneten vor den Segnungen der modernen Telekommunikation und schützen den Abzockstandort Deutschland vor jedweden wirtschaftsfeindlichen Anwandlungen mit Erfolg.


----------



## Aka-Aka (1 Mai 2008)

*AW: Heroische Bundesnetzagentur STOPPT 0137-Abzocke durch radikale Maßnahme*



Antiscammer schrieb:


> Und während ein schottischer Parlamentarier im britischen Unterhaus mal gesagt hat: ...


In jener historischen Debatte fielen noch mehr zitierenswerte Sätze, nicht nur der Klassiker von Mark Lazarowicz...

Lesenswert ist auch die Rede von Sir George Young aus 2005. In Englisch - aber... verständlich und deutlich
http://www.sirgeorgeyoung.org.uk/News/anewsitem.cfm?newsid=1991



> What has happened—almost by default—is that a new currency has been invented. Traditionally, our telephone bill simply paid for telephone calls; now, it can pay for information and services. The revenue is shared between BT, NTL or Telewest on the one hand and the service provider on the other. (...) The account for one's telephone, whether fixed line or mobile, has become a new form of cash, like a credit card, paying for services or content, but, crucially, without the associated safeguards.


Sir George Young brachte auch die "Sicherheitsleistungen" ins Gespräch. Die gibt es inzwischen in UK.


> Let us have a system of bonds, as I proposed during the last debate that I initiated on this subject. *If companies had to put up bonds before they could offer services, they would have an incentive to behave, because if they did not, they would lose their bonds*; in addition, we would have a means of compensating their customers.


Das wäre auch eine Idee. Diese "Sicherheitsleistungen" würden _dann_ nicht zu einem quasi-Ausschluß kleinerer und mittlerer Anbieter führen, wenn sie weiter oben in der Wertschöpfungskette installiert würden: So hätten Firmen wie dtms oder Next-ID mit Sicherheit mehr "due diligence" betrieben, wenn sie bei der BnetzA für jede 0137-Nummer eine Sicherheitsleistung hätten hinterlegen müssen. Solche Ideen sind der BnetzA sicher nicht unbekannt, genauso wie es ja mit dem "australischen Dialerfenster" war - nur umgesetzt werden solche international erprobten Wege gar nicht oder mit einer Verzögerung die - wie im Fall der Dialer - zu einem Millionenschaden bei den Verbrauchern führen.
Für diesen Schaden ist die Politik direkt verantwortlich, wenn sie wissentlich den Verbraucherschutz vernachlässigt. Nur: welcher Bürger kapiert das schon? Und sagen tut's ja auch keiner.



Antiscammer schrieb:


> Und in U.K. dürfen Namen genannt werden.


Es gibt sogar öffentlich abrufbare Dokumente, in denen bestimmten Einzelpersonen jede Verwendung von Mehrwertnummern verboten wird. Einige waren in Geschäfte verwickelt, die es ähnlich auch in Deutschland gab. Aber ich will noch einmal betonen: Der "britische Weg" der Regulierung (Die frühere ICSTIS ist eher vergleichbar mit dem FST) ist nicht besonders gut, er erscheint nur im Vergleich zu "unseren" Regulierern oft unglaublich "straight".


----------



## Antiscammer (1 Mai 2008)

*AW: Heroische Bundesnetzagentur STOPPT 0137-Abzocke durch radikale Maßnahme*

Das mit der Kaution und dem damit verbundenen Hemmnis für kleine und mittelständische Anbieter könnte man damit vermeiden, wenn pro Mehrwertnummer eine Kaution zu entrichten wäre. Ab 10 gemieteten Nummern wäre die Kaution zu verdoppeln.

Große VNBs mit hunderten von Nummern hätten dann eben auch ein Mehr an Kaution zu entrichten. Wenn aber dann gleich zehn Nummern abgeschaltet würden, dann würden die das auch spüren.
Die würden sich das dann auch überlegen, die Mehrwertnummern an irgendwelche Heinzelmänner mit Briefkastenadressen in britischen Rattenlochhinterhöfen unterzuvermieten. Allenfalls müssten sie dann ihrerseits Sicherheitsleistungen verlangen. Damit wäre aber in vielen Fällen das Geschäftsmodell schon tot.


----------

